# "Wearing the Green Beret:A Canadian with the Royal Marine Commandos"by J.Olafsen



## CougarKing (24 May 2011)

Just finished reading this amazing book about a Canadian who served with the British Royal Marines, Jake Olafsen. Should be a guide to those who want to cross the pond and try the same thing, as discussed in at least one past thread. It does say in the RN/RM website that they do take citizens of Commonwealth countries such as Australia or Canada. Interestingly, Olafsen also encountered two other Canadians in the Royal Marines, one in training in the UK and another while in Afghanistan.

Below is a book review and an interview with Jake Olafsen on his book and experiences:







Amazon link on book

Guttersnipe link



> Interview – Jake Olafsen
> 
> Jake Olafsen
> I’ve always had an interest in Canadian military history – a niche topic that often doesn’t get enough attention or interest amongst my generation. So Jake Olafsen’s book Wearing the Green Beret immediately intrigued me; here was a peer – somebody my age (30) from coastal British Columbia – with a similar love of the outdoors who had (willingly) undergone some of the most intense military training in the Western world.
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 May 2011)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Just finished reading this amazing book about a Canadian who served with the British Royal Marines, Jake Olafsen. Should be a guide to those who want to cross the pond and try the same thing, as discussed in at least one past thread. It does say in the RN/RM website that they do take citizens of Commonwealth countries such as Australia or Canada. Interestingly, Olafsen also encountered two other Canadians in the Royal Marines, one in training in the UK and another while in Afghanistan.
> 
> Below is a book review and an interview with Jake Olafsen on his book and experiences:
> 
> ...



99% need not apply... but luckily they go ahead anyways as the staff need a good laugh!  ;D


----------



## Mike92 (2 Nov 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have read this book and it's definitely one of my favourites. I'm curious though, if anyone knew Mr. Olafsen while he was in the Reserves in B.C.? If anyone could share their experiences, such as meeting him or serving with him, that would be awesome.

To those who serve and have served, Thank You.

With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## ArmyRick (2 Nov 2011)

I am putting this book on my christmas wish list, curious to see what its about. In detail.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Nov 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> 99% need not apply...


They're too busy "occupying" to apply for work anyway   


(Yes, I know it's an old post)


----------



## exspy (9 Nov 2012)

Well, I'm in the middle of this book and I'm enjoying the read.  Suffice it to say, if you don't want to be cold, tired, wet and hungry, all at the same time, don't go through the course at Lympstone.

Olafsen kept notes of his time in training and so is able to break down the sequence week by week of what he and his troop were doing for all 30 weeks of training to become Marines.  The majority of his troop dropped out of training and 'nods' could, and were, dropped during the final week.  But the training is only the first half of his book.  His two tours in Afghanistan occupy the second.  His first tour was with Zulu Company, 45 Commando in Helmand province during Herrick 5.  I haven't reached his second tour yet.

Overall, well worth the read.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------

